# Clingy Puppy



## toy (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Lola-Belle is 9 weeks old. My problem is, she follows me absolutely everywhere. Room to room, and cries if she can't get to me/see me. She has a crate in my bedroom and at night where she settles fine, as long as she can see me/smell me. (Last night she went through from 9 p.m. to 6.20 a.m. with no mess).

It's just during the day she gets distressed if she cannot see me. I am at home all day but there are obviously times when she has to be on her own. I crate her if I have to leave the house (i.e. shopping, school run) but can hear her crying as I drive off and more often than not she will have messed in her crate by the time I get back. (I'm never out for more than an hour or so). I have another dog, Charlie, who is almost 3 years old. They get on really well together and he has free roam of the house.

I did buy an Aptamil plug in last week in the hope it might settle her but there doesn't seem to be an improvement as yet.

I know she is still very young and I am hoping this is something that she will grow out of, but would appreciate anyone else's experiences and any suggestions on how I can make her feel less insecure when she is left on her own.

If I can figure out how, I'll attach a photo


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bertie still follows me everywhere and he's 6 months


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine follow me absolutely everywhere at home still, both of them! She is only tiny so will still be missing her siblings and be afraid of being alone. I think you are doing everything right and its great she is so settled at night. She will improve as she becomes more confident but she will always want to be at your side as that's pretty much the way cockapoos are. Mine just accept it when I go out now and as long as they have had a walk first they usually sleep till I get home.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

My boy is usually at my side most of the time. He will stay in the kitchen when I go out shopping or if we are out in the evenings (which is not very often) and is quite happy I leave the radio on for him. However, if I leave him behind the stairgate in my office if I am popping upstairs for something quickly he cries - Tessybear is right its just the way they are - I miss him if he has disappeared and it is normally to do something naughty like stealing socks or tights (his favourite at the moment!)


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Have you tried leaving an article of your clothing with your scent on it in her crate? I wore a couple of old t shirts for one or two days, and then used them in Meadow's crate when I had to leave her, she snuggled up to them and seemed calmer. Worth a try if you haven't already


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think your little puppy would feel happier if she could snuggle up with your older dog when you have tom pop out. It worked for me when Max was tiny. Whenever we go out Max (7.5) months and Mandy(11years) are shut in the utility room with a treat and fresh water. They settle quietly and are often sound asleep when we come back to rapturous greetings from them both. I leave them shut in the lounge together if I have a client and they are as good as gold. I have never found I needed to crate train (no space) as much as anything. If you allow your dogs to snuggle together then they will both benefit and build a loving, strong bond.


----------



## toy (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I have tried the t shirt trick Von - no luck. I have to go out for half an hour this afternoon to collect my son from school so am going to try leaving them both in the hallway. There's nothing there they can harm themselves on. Will see how it goes.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just an idea, you may like to try putting Charlie's dog bed next to Lola-Belle's crate .. this may make her feel more secure ... 

I know how bad it feels to leave a crying, barking, puppy but little and often is good as she will learn very quickly that you will come back to her


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So how did it go when you did the school run?


----------



## toy (Jan 19, 2013)

For the school run this morning, I left her and Charlie in the hallway with access to the kitchen. Didn't hear any squeaking as I left or when I returned and there was no mess. Not ideal - and I was only gone for 20 minutes. Not sure it's the solution if I am out for any longer.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, that's a positive start


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly didn't come home until 10 weeks. She still follows us everywhere in the house at 7.5 months. We did have a breakthrough last week though - realised we hadn't heard or seen her for a while and found her fast asleep on our bed upstairs... It was another hour before she came bounding down the stairs with her tail wagging nineteen to the dozen 

re leaving on her own, we find a radio on or 'relax my dog' music (it's on you tube) on repeat through the ipod really helps her settle. Glad you've found that leaving both dogs in the hall together is OK.

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

toy said:


> For the school run this morning, I left her and Charlie in the hallway with access to the kitchen. Didn't hear any squeaking as I left or when I returned and there was no mess. Not ideal - and I was only gone for 20 minutes. Not sure it's the solution if I am out for any longer.


Why not ideal? sounds like it went really well and that should be enough room for them, why don't you try the same for just a little longer. (oh or did you mean the test wasn't ideal as it was a short time?).


----------

